# Graver sur Mac un CD bootable PC?



## mac-aïoli (3 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un ami sur PC dont le windows a rendu âme et qui souhaite installer Mandrake 10.0.
Nous avons téléchargé trois fichier ISO à partir de mon MAC. Et la question est: comment les graver avec toast pour qu'il puisse installer son nouveau système sur son PC. Je sais que le format doit être de l'ISO 9660, mais quid des différentes option et est-ce que l'option de gravure Mac et PC donnera un disque bootable?
En bref comment faire des CD de Mandrake bootable pour PC avec un Mac.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FjRond (4 Septembre 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami sur PC dont le windows a rendu âme et qui souhaite installer Mandrake 10.0.
> Nous avons téléchargé trois fichier ISO à partir de mon MAC. Et la question est: comment les graver avec toast pour qu'il puisse installer son nouveau système sur son PC. Je sais que le format doit être de l'ISO 9660, mais quid des différentes option et est-ce que l'option de gravure Mac et PC donnera un disque bootable?
> En bref comment faire des CD de Mandrake bootable pour PC avec un Mac.
> 
> Merci de votre aide.


Toast, connaîs pas. Vous pouvez utiliser les cdrtools (à installer avec fink). Si votre image est bien au format Joliet (comme ce doit être le cas), alors insérez votre CD et lancez les commandes:

```
$ hdiutil unmount /Volumes/votre_cd
$ cdrecord -dev=IODVDServices -v -speed -eject votre_image.iso
```
C'est comme cela que j'ai gravé mes cd Knoppix (pour PC), Ubuntu, netinstall de Debian.


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Septembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Toast, connaîs pas. Vous pouvez utiliser les cdrtools (à installer avec fink). Si votre image est bien au format Joliet (comme ce doit être le cas), alors insérez votre CD et lancez les commandes:
> 
> ```
> $ hdiutil unmount /Volumes/votre_cd
> ...




Le format est un ISO 9660 Rockridge.


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Septembre 2005)

Merci de ton aide, Mandrake est installé sur le PC.


----------



## FjRond (5 Septembre 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton aide, Mandrake est installé sur le PC.


Pas de quoi


----------



## vassago (13 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

Je me greffe à cette conversation à cause de son titre.
J'ai un problème similaire, à la différence que je souhaite graver à partir de mon mac un DVD bootable pour PC.

Ma source est un CD bootable ISO 9660. Je souhaite le transférer sur DVD afin d'y adjoindre un fichier d'un peu plus de 3 Go.

A ce propos, il me semble que le format ISO 9660 n'accepte pas de fichiers de plus de 2Go, est ce que le format UDF serait une solution, et si oui quelle serait la marche à suivre ?

Je prie pour que les gourous cdrtools (ou autre) me viennent en aide !


----------

